# my classmates think...



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

whoever likes pigeons are disgusting.real creepizoid.so i guess who ever likes cars with giant 50 ft. wheels are'nt weird themselves.well i should'nt really care whatthey think and they use words they are'nt suppose to say til theyre 21.they cause mischeif.yesterday they were pounding and squeezing a full plastic juice pack til it formed a stress bubble and they thought it was strong and pound with all they're might and SPLAT!!! ALLOVER 1 OF MY CLASSMATE.and they like doing it everytime theyre is juice at their disposal.it is sort of funny when they do it.they are scolded but they do it anyway and i told them you guys that bubble is thinner than you think.cool lets see how much will spill on david.that was his reply.a ton spilled on poor david and they did not get caught and cleaned up the evidence.thats weird and they say and i decide ignore considering what they did.and do.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

PS10 I know how you feel when you get teased at school.
I got Keys in the summer just before grade 10 (2003). When I got home from Europe and told everyone about my trip and Keys they were happy for my trip stories but when it came to Keys they told me to shut up, that they don't like pigeons. I still get teased about it today (grade 11). Sometime you shrug it off, cause like my mother says "when some one teases you, they're just jelous," but sometimes you can't and it hangs over your head all day making life miserable. 
Today my friends and I were walking around town cause our lunch "hour" was extened to an hour and a half eek: boring). There were so guys hudled together and as we got closer we saw that they had pigeon in their hands. I ran over and damanded that they release it. After yelling and scarming for a few minutes they threw it on the ground and it flew off before I could catch it.   I'm just hoping there was no life threatening damage to the poor bird. 
Now it's all over the school of 800+ kids that I love pigeons, so I'm now the laughing shock of the school. But I keep my head held high and look people in the eye when they make fun of me. I say that with caring for these birds comes love, respect, and most of all responsiblity. It also shows that you are more grown up and more mature then they are cause you are being intrusted with a life that is depending on you for suvival. I even say some situations of I'm put myself in to care for the birds: going up on rooves, casing them down the street nearly getting hit by cars, staying up ALL night and still going to school the next day and still pulling in good grades, and so on..........
Us, pigeon people, have to stand together to make in the world.
Don't let these people change your mind.
"You have to stand for something or you'll fall for anything" ~Linda J. Henderson (also Dr. Phil  )
Hilary Dawn


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

well most people consider pigeons pest.my dad considers them part of the scenic background.he says they actually make some places look nice. like town squares for instance.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

**

I feel bad for you guys, most people at school that I tell think it is weird, but after I explain it, most of them think it's cool. People just don't realize that it's as much of a hobby as anything else, and takes work and dedication, some of them are jerks though. LOL. I "wipe them haters off."


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*In the work place too*

Matt, that was very well placed! 16 years ago (and it seems like just last month) a group of us working out in the company fitness center were discussing animals and I joined in and said we have two dogs named Huggie and Kissey.Well, our male dog is Huggie, and one guy thought it was hilarious and until just in recent years backed off calling him my "sissey dog." About two months ago one of my co workers and I had a falling out when he was too noisy while I was on a business call.When I got off the phone, I asked him to tone it down when other people are on the phone.His reply was," what are you going to do, sick your squab on me!?" I told him to grow up.He then said,"oh yeah, here is someone telling me to grow up and here is a grown man who plays with pigeons!" It seems that it does not matter what age you are, there will always be an inconsiderate bully out there trying to ruin your day. We can be better than them. Just my two cent contribution there!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't know what to say about those hateful, hate filled people who can't respect life, even that of a "dumb" animal. Personally, I think the animal haters and abusers are the dumb ones, and you people here that aren't afraid to do what you know is right, even if you get teased, well, YOU'RE ALL MY HEROES!!!
Daryl


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

well the girls in the class love animals and tryto help even though 2 people are my ftriends and are the only people who like me as a friend.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Times have changed....*

But, it sounds as if school has not. Any body who is very unique, or has special talents, abilities, looks etc. can become the target of certain elements. 

"Kids" at this age, can be very cruel, mean and nasty. They desperately want to fit in, while at the same time, develope their own style. I for one, would not want to relive those years, unless I knew what I know now.

Personally, I would wear your knowlege and love of pigeons, as a badge of honor. I used my pigeons, as sources of various book reports, and public speaking classes. If, you are well prepared, and can communicate such complex ideals, such as the study of gentics in racing pigeons, for example. You may find, that some of your fellow students, may admire your talents. 

I remember one report I did in about 9th grade, on the gentics of color in the homing pigeon. Some of the kids snickered, until the teacher, chastied them. He said, something on the order of, perhaps some of you should listen, Warren is presenting college level material ! I know of at least one girl, who really was impressed with my keen mind.   

I have run into some of the kids that were jerks in 9th grade, and thirty years later they are still jerks. And the nice people, who were my friends, turned out to be nice people even to this day. So, try to be good citizens, and be kind, to the kids who are made fun of. Some day, 20 years into the future, you may run into that person again, and don't be surprized, if they still remember, your act of kindness.


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I have run into some of the kids that were jerks in 9th grade, and thirty years later they are still jerks. And the nice people, who were my friends, turned out to be nice people even to this day. So, try to be good citizens, and be kind, to the kids who are made fun of. Some day, 20 years into the future, you may run into that person again, and don't be surprized, if they still remember, your act of kindness.


Very true and very well stated Warren!


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

*Ignorant people*

The general reaction I get when people find out I have pigeons is they think I must be nuts. Until they come over my house and see how beautiful and clean the birds are then they want some too! Be careful who you invite over to see your birds though. I once had all of my birds stolen and I know of many other people who've had their birds stolen too. There's always someone who'll do anything to make a quick buck.And the bird dog trainers are always looking to get birds.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

PigeonSitter,

I feel for you...I know how bad it can feel when you believe many of your classmates don't like you or make fun of you for whatever reason.

Most of the advice or comments being offered to you is being given by adults, like me, who've been there, done that! Everything we are saying is true, even though I know it doesn't make you feel better RIGHT NOW, when you need it.

I believe that when kids (or even grownups, for that matter) put others down, they do this to try to build themselves up. THEY are usually the ones with confidence problems...so it makes them feel better about themselves and more powerful when they pick on others. They are the jerks that Warren told you about and it's true...a 10 year old jerk will probably still be a jerk as an adult...some people unfortunately are like that.

You mentioned that you have two friends....well, that is really all you need. I know it would feel good to be popular with all your classmates, but as long as you have a couple or a few friends who really like you for yourself, that's great!

The only advice that I would add that has not been already offered is this: if the opportunity ever comes up like a science fair or a show and tell project, I would have the project be about your birds. You could present all the knowledge you have gained about your birds and the best part would be if you could bring some of your birds to school in cages to demonstrate your project. I think if all the kids could see how beautiful and smart the birds are, and how well you handle them, and how you know so much about them...they just might start to think the birds and YOU are "cool." Many times people will make fun of something they don't understand or know about....if you share your birds and knowledge with the other kids, it might make a difference.

Okay....keep your chin up and don't let the jerky kids get to you. 

Linda


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Today we started WW1 in my Modern History class and I've been telling my teacher about the homing pigeons in the wars and showed her the cite about Chez Amie. She was very interested in it and she printed it out and everything. (brainwashing teachers now)
On a lesser note, I found that pigeon I was talking about, in my above post, and it unfotunatly didn't make it.  I feel bad for not being able to help it and I'm very angry at those "CHILDREN" who did it.  
It's hard not being able to help something when you have the knowlege to help it. At least I was able to sway my history teacher over to liking them.  
I did an essay on how I care for my birds and how I got them and my teacher were very impessed. Also, our new major was a teacher of mine and I told him about my bird, before he went into office, and he just loves to hear me tell their little stories and even stories of some of the birds I lost. When he came into office he came by my house with a few of the counsel members to look at them and they loved them too.  
Slowly but surely I'm brainwashing the city (going to be hard with all the thick headed people).
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Way to GO, Hilary!!! LOL. You go get em sister I love your indiscrete ways of "Brainwashing" the local population....LOL Actually, this is very easy to understand, most people once they get to "know" and see the beautiful pigeon, are swept away by it's beauty and serenity. You just keep on doing what you're doing and slowly but surely, you are going to turn your half of the country into pigeon lovers


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

WHY,WHY half the country,THE WORLD.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

I explained the pigeon for pets to the guys.they still thinks its weird not disgusting.i showed them a squab,first hatched.they said it was
ugly.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

If you really look at, human babies, when they're first born are ugle too.
There's beauty in everything, no matter how "ugle."
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeon sitter, 

That is a "normal" reaction from many people who are not interested in pigeons. Even with many who DO raise, breed and nuture pigeons, there are those that still think they are "ugly". Beauty or cuteness is in the eye of the beholder so just keep that in mind. I myself border on this topic....squabs are kind of ugly but they are so darn innocent that you just have to love them Some are "cuter' than others as well like any living thing. But no matter what, it's hard to be mean to something or ANYTHING that is so innocent or helpless as a baby pigeon


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

BOYS are generally more imature and it sometimes takes them a little longer to absorb and understand beauty around them. Just be patient with your lost souls.They may come around in time.I have raised boys and am a cubscout leader.Sometimes it is a challenge Pigeon Sitter.Hang in there and don't get discouraged.OK?


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

i am a boy scoutbut they do seem to look at me for they're comedian since everything i do seems to be a joke and when i am seroius they think its the bbiggest joke for me to make.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Have you had the opportunity to give a pigeon presentation to members of your troop? Have you been awarded any type of wildlife merit badge?If not you probably deserve one. In our Pack, age 10 are Webelos scouts.Are you in cubs still or actually in Boy Scouts?


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

i am still cub.and no i hav not given a presentation.the boys probably say"PIGEONS ARE PESTS END OF STORY"thats how disrespectful they are.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Remember the Law of the Pack*

PigeonSitter10, Please remember that being a loyal scout some of the things you must practice is found in "the law of the pack" It states, "the cubscout helps the Pack go, the Pack helps the cubscout grow,the cubscout gives goodwill." You can help by getting together with your Cubmaster and explaing the situation , which I am assuming is also taking place in your scout pack. With his direction you can give a very nice presentation on pigeons and maybe take one of you tamer ones in a carrier with you.You seem fairly knowlegeable and caring for a 10 year old in the pigeon area.What help you need , can be resourced here on Pigeon~Talk."The cubscout gives goodwill" is an area maybe your adult scout leaders may need to seriously look into.If young scouts are not respecting one another, there is a problem that needs attention. One of the lines I am sure you are aware comes from the CubScout promise..."to help other people" also is a good trait of a good cubscout. Making fun of another person for what they believe in or practice is not nice.Talk to your leaders.~Victor Slape Cubmaster Pack 439 Castelar Elementary School


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I just love pigeons. No other bird I know comes up to you and accepts you just as you are the first time they see you like pigeons. They don't care what you look like. They wait for you every day, they seem excited when they see you, and they're very demonstrative. How can anyone hate THAT?

People who hate pigeons really never got to know pigeons. They believe the nasty things said about them. If they only took the time to get to know them, I think many of them would come to love them.

I can only hope that group of kids who held that pigeon did no harm to it. I can never seem to understand what satisfaction, what pleasure anyone gets out of torturing an animal. When they look up at you with fear in their eyes or pain in their eyes, or look at you helpless, how can anyone get any pleasure out of that?

I can't.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Actually they think they carry disease's and would not dare to touch.i try explaining.no use.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Will you talk to your scout leader about this? Your "friends" as you said "THINK" they (pigeons) carry diseases. I really don't what else advice I can send your direction P/S10 if you haven't tried it!There have been a lot of fellow pigeon talk people here channeling their thoughts and advice your way.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

That's a nice motto for the cubscouts. I was in Girl Guides and ours was "BE PERPAIRDED!!!!"  
I had my piano lesson today and my teacher started asking questions about my birds (she likes to ask questions, but doesn't like pigeons). I showed her pictures of them, that I keep in my wallet, and she loved the way they looked. She said that they were possing for the camera. Now she wants to "meet" them.  Also when I got home with my dad today, the major and a few of his friends were there waiting for us. They wanted to see my birds TOO!!!! The day is lookin' good.  
Tomorrow is going to be fun. The SPCA _FINALLY_ called me last-night for an interview (some of you will remember that I put in the forms in October of LAST year the day I got Chance). I'll let you know who it goes.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

With your positive attitude and love of all animals, I am sure things will go well with your interview with the SPCA.Don't forget to keep eye contact with your interviewer.Good luck and keep us posted Miss Hilary.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I think why some people keep coming back is because I let them touch the birds. One of the men was kinda' scared to go into the avairy, so I took Keys out and let him pet him to get used to the birds. He came in, in the end.
It was funny too, cause Blue, blue bar, remembered Mr. Major so he flew on his head (it was soooo cute didn't get a picute tho  ).
I run a Petting Zoo of Pigeons.  
Hilary Dawn

PS- I'm so excited for tomorrow and I'll keep you all posted. hehehehehe


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hilary,if you read mr. warrens post(pigeon lovers beware of dog trainers)then you would know to keep a sharp eye on anyone who enters the loft.they would probably steal a pigeon then make it hurt just for training or for fun.so becareful and if they look suspisious then do not at any means nesscisary let them in.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for you concern PS10. But I only have 5 birds in the loft, so if one goes missing I'll notice it right away. Also, Mr. Major is an animal lover as well, but I still watch them very carefully either way. (mother hen guarding her chicks )
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Got back from a good interview.
He asked a lot of questions, to me and the other people who were with me, then he showed us around the complex. They have about 15 dogs and *110 cats*. I'm going to be starting this Saturday at 9AM. Keep you all post on my progress.  
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Good News "Eyes & Eyegone!*

"Life is what we make it..." Congratulations on your acheivement. Working with animals will be very enriching.You might be very busy, so don't neglect your studies and don't forget us at Pigeon~Talk


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Pigeons are great birds just more people need to be educated about them, when they learn more i bet they'd respect them.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

You're right on the respect Elvis.
This is the course I plan on taking when I graduate:
http://www.nsac.ns.ca/pas/programs/aht/default.asp
I can't wait to go. I was skimming through a few things and it said the more experance the better.......well I'm SURE I have a lot of experance.  
Hilary Dawn

PS- V, I will NEVER foreget Pigeon~Talk!!!  You guy help out toooo much to be foregotten.


----------

